# Say something nice about the person who posted before you...



## Ryan (Jan 7, 2006)

Since I'm posting first, I will say something nice about the whole board. Everybody I've encountered here so far has been nice, and all the women I've seen have been beautiful.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

You came up with a good idea!


Hehe I dont know ya so..


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

Chippy's a big ol' ball of furry fun, and probably not nearly as scared as I am that nobody's gonna be able to say something nice about him, thus bringing this groovy thread to a screaching halt.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 7, 2006)

BB's got a great attitude for a New Yorker.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

Egbert's got a sweet, sweet ass.

(Sorry, but I had to go again to tell you yours was more of an underhanded insult, and I don't think those count.)


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

Bobo is very smart and has sexy legs.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 7, 2006)

I know you just posted that to show off your squares.
But thanks.

(and, no, REALLY...i was SERIOUS!)


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 7, 2006)

Aaaaaaaa...... !!!! I got my second square! (Thanks, peeps!) Now I can retire with a fatter pension, right? Haven't been this excited since I started menstruating!

Now, to keep things on track here, I'll say Egbert has a sweet, sweet front, too. And since he neglected our Chippy, I'll say Chippy can probably whip my ass in a stare-down contest. AND arm wraslin'.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 7, 2006)

lets leg wrassal


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

Chippy is demented and I LOVE that!!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 7, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Chippy is demented and I LOVE that!!!!


Sandie is the love of my life.

:wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

Wayne AND Sandie are always saying positive stuff and really putting out good vibes all the time.


----------



## Jane (Jan 7, 2006)

FL keeps these tired old wits sharp.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 7, 2006)

Jane is one of the best thread hijackers I know. Always does it with taste and style.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2006)

Fatlane has got mad posting skills with his seemingly endless amount of typing energy. He is quite smart, witty, and funny. He does great artwork, is an awesome contributor to the forum and also is quite the popular kinda guy!


----------



## MellieD (Jan 8, 2006)

Swampy's always good for funny threads. He makes me giggle.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 8, 2006)

MellieD

She just rocks! ...and she's also an excellent cheetos thief.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Swamptoad's the Birthday Boy today! 

He's also super thoughtful in wishing everyone else Happy B-day on their day as well. Swell guy!


----------



## Tarella (Jan 8, 2006)

ThatFatGirl aka Laura is articulate, down right gorgeous, creative, and looks a bit like Nicole Kidman in this wonderful new photo.

Tara

Ps Happy Birthday SwampToad.


----------



## Buffie (Jan 8, 2006)

Tara has beautiful eyes and she's always positive!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 8, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Tara has beautiful eyes and she's always positive!



What an I say about Buffie?!? She's awsome - beautiful - intelligent and sweet. 

An all around good egg! LOL


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 8, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Wayne AND Sandie are always saying positive stuff and really putting out good vibes all the time.



Thank you darlin" - look for that check in the mail!:wubu:


----------



## Buffie (Jan 8, 2006)

Sandie is a kitty-luvin, Wayne-kissin, sexy, silly, Pete Townshend-lustin, hot wild woman!


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

Buffie is an intelligent, witty woman who -- bonus -- also loves muscle cars.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 8, 2006)

Tina is an _excellent_ writer.


----------



## Tina (Jan 8, 2006)

Coming from you, that means a lot, Carrie, thank you. 

Carrie is witty, funny as hell, edgy, a better writer than I, and beautiful. And she even looks a bit like a young, fluffy Terri Garr.


----------



## FEast (Jan 8, 2006)

Tina is a smart, kind, talented, Bigggie-luvin' woman, whose well-thought-out posts put mine to shame. I envy her courage at going back to school and sticking it out. Wish _I'd_ done that!~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## fatlane (Jan 8, 2006)

Sandie's great for sending me money.

Conrad's the bees' knees for setting up the board and all.

FEast is someone who's posts I always look forward to reading.

Tina's just all that and the Chinese buffet. 

Carrie's got the great pics and the mind to match.

And if Buffie ever got kidnapped by aliens and had her head severed and placed into a jar of strange chemicals that supported her vitals, I'd still be interested in having a conversation with her.

And I've already gotten a few raves, so feel free to comment on someone else being nice and all.


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 8, 2006)

i have no knowledge of fatlane but nevertheless, you're awesome dude.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 8, 2006)

anyone who wears a crown of swords has to rock!


----------



## wavetank (Jan 9, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Tara has beautiful eyes and she's always positive!




as luck would have it, BUFFIE is the person who posted before me... 
so, without further ado, I don't wear hats, 
but if I did wear hats, 
i would wear Buffie's ass as a hat. 

OH YEAH! She's so fine. 
:smitten:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

BigCutieKaroline is SUPER cute and always has good things to say.

Wavetank has a deliciously imaginative mind that dares to think outside the box, and cute too!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2006)

LillyBBBW is very kind, sweet. She bestows many words of wisdom in her posts. I think she gives excellent advice and speaks her mind brilliantly. I like her a lot! ....and she is learning other languages.


----------



## Tawny Madison (Jan 9, 2006)

My 2 cents on this post......

It's great. :wubu: 


Something nice about Swamptoad.....easy. Swamptoad always has interesting posts and I always look forward to reading more. 

Tawny


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 9, 2006)

Err... Tawny is cute and has a pretty name to boot.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 9, 2006)

Totmacher has a kick butt New Year's Resolution list!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 9, 2006)

Totmacher is intelligent in many ways. Among them, he is imaginative and knowledgable about computer sciences, which he has utilized to help out the fat community. What a guy! 

He also makes women cry with his passionate singing in the shower.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 9, 2006)

Allie is the kinda girl FA's dream would sit down next to them on the NYC subway.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 9, 2006)

See, Jay? You're not the only one who is given a Spring in their step!
Thank You, Thank You!  



Jay's personality is very giving & uplifting. He is definately a bright spot on these boards. Thanks for your kindness. I'm sure many people here agree! (And the girls admire your Pics)~!


----------



## Ryan (Jan 9, 2006)

BBWMoon seems like a really nice person, and she brought home a kitten on Saint Patrick's Day. Cats and Saint Patrick's Day are two things I really like.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 9, 2006)

Ryan seems like a total and complete sweetheart, and is a cutie to boot. 



Skip me! Tina already made me blush like a madwoman with her "something nice". I just wanted to say something nice about Ryan.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 9, 2006)

Can't skip you, Carrie... I have to say I LOVE your TOIL Picture!
Wow, it's sooooo pretty!

PLEASE SKIP ME, THOUGH (I'm good for today, lol) ... 


Back to RYAN again!


----------



## FEast (Jan 9, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Totmacher What a guy!
> 
> He also makes women cry with his passionate singing in the shower.


Umm, not to break the flow of this thread, but how would you know about the shower thingee? Just askin'...  

And to keep with the spirit of the thread, Allie is a lovely, sweet, sensitive person, who obviously very much thinks with her heart.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 9, 2006)

Fuschia (FEast) has an interesting array of knowledge, and often I learn something from her.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 9, 2006)

Betty looks great in her glamour pics


----------



## FEast (Jan 9, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> Fuschia (FEast) has an interesting array of knowledge, and often I learn something from her.


Funny you should say that. My mom always wanted me to be a teacher, but I knew I didn't have the patience. I think most teachers deserve a gold star and a huge salary. After all, they're guiding our future leaders.

Betty shares the same root name with me (for those who haven't already guessed, my real name's not FEast or Fuchsia), Elizabeth. Won't tell you by which nickname I'm known, however, 'cept that it's not Betty. My mom tried to get people to call me "Betsy," but it didn't take.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## FEast (Jan 9, 2006)

Valentine seems to be as loving as her nick. And her avatar's very cute, too.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 9, 2006)

FEast said:


> Valentine seems to be as loving as her nick. And her avatar's very cute, too.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Foosh is really cool, and her ability to pick up even the most minute detail never ceases to amaze me. If Foosh worked for NASA, there'd never be any accidents because nothing would get past her.


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 9, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> Foosh is really cool, and her ability to pick up even the most minute detail never ceases to amaze me. If Foosh worked for NASA, there'd never be any accidents because nothing would get past her.



conrad is awesome is what conrad is.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 9, 2006)

Crownofswords has a wicked sense of humor. I like that.


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 9, 2006)

Miss vicki is cool for many reasons, but one happens to be that she lives in Alaska, which is really awesome.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 9, 2006)

Yeah but crownofswords lives in Wales, a place that's even cooler and I've always wanted to visit. So there.  (Did we just break the rules and as such bring down all of Western civilization???)

Oh well.


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 9, 2006)

miss vickie is cool cuz she likes wales...






uh oh, there goes eastern civilisation too....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 9, 2006)

Look how you spell civilization! So very UK. Do you put "u's" in all your words, too, like "colour"?? I would like to do that but I fear it'd be seen as pretentious.

Damn, I think we lost the North now, too.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie is one of the smartest people I know!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 10, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Miss Vickie is one of the smartest people I know!



Darling, you simply must get out more. But thanks.

Aliena doesn't let differences of opinion and politics come between caring and friendship. I appreciate that, because she's such a sweetheart.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie is one of the smartest people Aliena knows


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Look how you spell civilization! So very UK. Do you put "u's" in all your words, too, like "colour"?? I would like to do that but I fear it'd be seen as pretentious.
> 
> Damn, I think we lost the North now, too.



dangit, yes, very much so... i don't mind either spelling really tho, so it doesn't bother me when people spell words the american way, cuz i tend to think of the English language as a dynamic lexicon rather than a dead entity.

yeah man.


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 10, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Miss Vickie is one of the smartest people Aliena knows



larry is a chipmunk, which are awesomely cute lil critters.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> Miss Vickie is one of the smartest people Aliena knows



LarryTheShiveringChipmunk's avitar makes me want to hug my kitty!!:smitten:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 10, 2006)

crownofswords said:


> dangit, yes, very much so... i don't mind either spelling really tho, so it doesn't bother me when people spell words the american way, cuz i tend to think of the English language as a dynamic lexicon rather than a dead entity.
> 
> yeah man.



Veering off track here...

I've been watching an interesting (to me) series called The Adventure of English on the History channel. It's really interesting, watch the evolution of the language from the Norman conquest to today. I've been watching and rewatching it because each time I catch something new, or it brings up questions that I then have to research.

Who's a big fat geek???? I am!!!


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Veering off track here...
> 
> I've been watching an interesting (to me) series called The Adventure of English on the History channel. It's really interesting, watch the evolution of the language from the Norman conquest to today. I've been watching and rewatching it because each time I catch something new, or it brings up questions that I then have to research.
> 
> Who's a big fat geek???? I am!!!



if you think thats bad, i've seen the matrix more than 20 times because everytime i spotted another reference to something.

being a critical theory type guy, i like that.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 10, 2006)

Are you sure you're not my husband with a Welsh accent? He does the same thing, and picks up references to things that go WAY over my head. (Granted, I'm only 5'2" but still...)


----------



## crownofswords (Jan 10, 2006)

you can do it too, just think about how he does it, understand the methodology, and apply it.

life is more fun when you can connect everything in one big web of interconnected strands.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2006)

crownofswords said:


> you can do it too, just think about how he does it, understand the methodology, and apply it.
> 
> life is more fun when you can connect everything in one big web of interconnected strands.




Oh yessssssss, INDEED!!!!:eat2:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2006)

Aliena lives in Kentucky, which is a place I've considered moving to. She also mentioned Project Blue Book in another post...and that is cool.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 10, 2006)

Ryan was third to welcome me to the forums, and compliment on my avatar.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2006)

Mystic Rain chose an avatar that contains what I considered the Holy Grail of coolness when I was a kid: mutants, ninjas and turtles.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 10, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Mystic Rain chose an avatar that contains what I considered the Holy Grail of coolness when I was a kid: mutants, ninjas and turtles.




RYAN is cool cause he likes Mutants and you can't go wrong liking Mutants


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2006)

I looked at T'Rina / MsXXL's web site and decided that she has pretty good taste in movies, books, music and food.


----------



## bbwmichelle (Jan 10, 2006)

I loved her website it was cool.


BBW-MICHELLE


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 10, 2006)

from the looks of things, this michelle is quite a cutie.

aaron£


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 10, 2006)

Aaron not only has good taste in music, but he can be quite witty too!





JWC


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 10, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Veering off track here...
> 
> I've been watching an interesting (to me) series called The Adventure of English on the History channel. It's really interesting, watch the evolution of the language from the Norman conquest to today. I've been watching and rewatching it because each time I catch something new, or it brings up questions that I then have to research.
> 
> Who's a big fat geek???? I am!!!



I took a class in college called _History of the English Language_. I loved it! So Miss Vickie, you are not alone....I'll bet there are a bunch of us.  

Back to the thread....Jay is a super-cutie.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2006)

BBW Betty has such a cool personality. She's sweet, articulate, loves to laugh. I like reading her posts. She's a very down-to-earth, good natured, and cleverly insightful *beautiful* woman!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2006)

Swamptoad is a Renaissance man in tights, who loves helping damsil's in distress! He always carries a cloved fruit in hopes his true lady will be bold and take with her cherry lips!  He's quite the gentleman!:eat2:


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 10, 2006)

Aliena is both sweet and naughty...what a great combo


----------



## FEast (Jan 10, 2006)

ConnieLynn is very pretty, and a welcome addition to this forum.

And not to break up the rhythm or nuthin', but I just _had_ to comment on Conrad's post about moi.


Webmaster said:


> Foosh is really cool, and her ability to pick up even the most minute detail never ceases to amaze me. If Foosh worked for NASA, there'd never be any accidents because nothing would get past her.


LOL, Mr. C. Boy, have you ever got _me_ pegged.  If I wasn't such a goldarned obsessive-compulsive perfectionist, Bountiful's website would've been up years ago! Control freak that I am, however, it could easily take a few more year... Think of all the income I'm losing! :doh: ~Bountifully, Foosh


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya Aliena, That was cleverly creative and highly imaginative. I wear tights?


FEast is wild and wacky, zany writer. She writes rather well. I love those colorful pictures she shared. She's so very sweet and kind.

Oh yeah.....she'll pick on ya too! Give her time...she picked on me! hahaha


----------



## Tina (Jan 10, 2006)

Swamptoad is very kind and thoughtful, and just seems like a really good guy.


----------



## FEast (Jan 10, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> FEast is wild and wacky, zany writer. She writes rather well. I love those colorful pictures she shared. She's so very sweet and kind.
> 
> Oh yeah.....she'll pick on ya too! Give her time...she picked on me! hahaha


Only if I like ya!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2006)

Tina is sweet, thoughtful, and kind as can be. She loves monarch butterflies. *I've learned more about them from watching animal planet, just recently* (ha!) She's good at participating or even making a political discussion. She's a gorgeous woman. You gotta love the Les Toil picture of her also. It's pretty awesome. She just got herself 2 green bars. So congrats on that! She's charging ahead. *smiles* 

 :bow:


----------



## Ryan (Jan 11, 2006)

Swamptoad was the first person to give me reputation points here at Dimensions.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 11, 2006)

ryan's name rhymes with my favorite character on family guy, an achievement unto itself.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2006)

Dan has a very strong sense of himself, and makes no apologies for who he is or what he thinks/feels. That rocks.


----------



## Jes (Jan 11, 2006)

Carrie always picks up the check whenever we get together. I really do treasure that about her.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 11, 2006)

I just realized I hadn't read any new posts by Jes for at least a day and I missed her! Witty chick. She's the bees' knees.


----------



## Jes (Jan 11, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I just realized I hadn't read any new posts by Jes for at least a day and I missed her! Witty chick. She's the bees' knees.



TFG's hairdo is GORGEOUS, and we all think so 
(and, I was taking a break for a few days. When strangers on the internets can make you crazy mad, it's always good to take a break.  )


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> TFG's hairdo is GORGEOUS, and we all think so
> (and, I was taking a break for a few days. When strangers on the internets can make you crazy mad, it's always good to take a break.  )



Jes is hot - and sexy - and witty - a killer combination!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 11, 2006)

Sandie is a sensitive person, caring, and resourceful.


----------



## dragorat (Jan 12, 2006)

Betty has a lovely smile & always seems to brighten the boards...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

dragorat is fun here and on the chat


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 12, 2006)

Larry is creative and full of energy.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

larry is damn tired from coding hehe


tot is from a place almost named after Thomas Jefferson's house and I really dont know much about him yet


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk posts a lot! ....and I mean a LOT! he has started 50 threads and growing. His average is 16 threads a day and growing. This proud chipmunk has his own radiostation. How cool is that for any rodent, mind you, to have a radiostation. He knows the proper way to say WHEEEEE....yes! he's had lots of practice....soome of this WHEEEE is even rubbing off on others here as well. He's so energetic, creative, witty, flirtatious, and down right silly...but all in a good way...plus he must also be good at math because he can do taxes! *Cheers Chippy*  

p.s. I wanna see that Chippy Mobile still?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

LarrytheShiveringChipmunk makes me laugh out loud when I read some of his posts!! He also does what I wish I could do, be a DJ. :eat2:


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> LarryTheShiveringChipmunk posts a lot! ....and I mean a LOT! he has started 50 threads and growing. His average is 16 threads a day and growing. This proud chipmunk has his own radiostation. How cool is that for any rodent, mind you, to have a radiostation. He knows the proper way to say WHEEEEE....yes! he's had lots of practice....soome of this WHEEEE is even rubbing off on others here as well. He's so energetic, creative, witty, flirtatious, and down right silly...but all in a good way...plus he must also be good at math because he can do taxes! *Cheers Chippy*
> 
> p.s. I wanna see that Chippy Mobile still?




Swamptoad has a great smile and a witty personality! And I only wrote tights for image effect! Although I am sure your wife would agree it be sexy!:bow:


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

Aliena has a big, kind heart and is funny as Hell (well, the South Park version of Hell, okay?).


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

Tina said:


> Aliena has a big, kind heart and is funny as Hell (well, the South Park version of Hell, okay?).



Tina is one of the most talented, smartest, sweetest ladies I know and I am privileged that she likes me. :eat2:


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you, A. :wubu:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

tina is a hottie in mind and body!!!


and the chippymobile link is at the top of the baseball and chippy radio pages Im linked to


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 12, 2006)

larry's bravery has inspired me to post twice in the same thread.

aaron£


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

Aaron defies gravity, and seems like a fun guy.

Larry, you're making me blush. Blushing is nice.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Tina is environmentally friendly. She just rocks!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 12, 2006)

everyone rocks! swamps have rocks too!

lets all make tina blush more!


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

You two are sweet.


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2006)

Tina is an inspiration in many many ways...and I adore her.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 12, 2006)

Jamie is unspeakably cute. And smart. And funny. And nice. I don't know why, but I always have this overwhelming urge to squeal in delight when I see her name, and plant a smooch right on her cheek.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

Carrie has very pretty hair!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2006)

Em has gorgeous eyes. She's not afraid to talk about anything that bothers her. She might even pick on ya! What is a gimboid? She's very smart, witty, daring *ha!* She likes to say coz. I think she broke her ankle around the same time that I got a spider bite. I hope your injury is better or getting better, Em *smiles*


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

Swamptoad got a spiderbite and I laughed and he took it very well so he's good natured. He has a lovely wife and he's very nice! 

A gimboid is just a red dwarf insult "YOU FILTHY PIECE OF DISTENDED RECTUM!" (also another red dwarf insult)


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 12, 2006)

I did not want to post on this thread because I don't think many have anything good to say about me and thus it will end . But I had to say Em your a doll to chat with. You always make me laugh,I know your going through some things..we all do in this crazy thing called life. Hang in there girl blue skies are comming.


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2006)

CD is one of the kindest, most warm-hearted people I have ever met.




[psst...thanks Carrie..you are the smoochiest.]


----------



## Tina (Jan 12, 2006)

Jamie, thank you for the love. :wubu: 

Jamie is a warm, giving, generous, kind spirit housed in a gorgeous package. Someone I would love to meet IRL.


----------



## abluesman (Jan 12, 2006)

Tina.... 
It doesn't get any better than her.


----------



## Emma (Jan 12, 2006)

a bluesman has a cool guitar as his avatar!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

CurvyEm is a witty soul with a heart of gold; it reads well in all her posts!


----------



## fatlane (Jan 12, 2006)

Aliena has been saying the mostest nicest things, ever.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 12, 2006)

you have good photoshop skills.


----------



## jamie (Jan 12, 2006)

MissToodles has a kick ass sense of self and fashion.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2006)

jamie said:


> MissToodles has a kick ass sense of self and fashion.




Jamie is a beautiful spirit inside and a foxy lady outside!! She has a great smile and a fun personality!! I am glad to know her!! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2006)

Aliena is very sweet, amiable, and benevolent. She bestows much kindness and generosity. She has a good sense of humor. I think of her as a clever, flirtatious, admirable, and genuinely thoughtful woman who likes to have appletini's *I've never had one" and she uses wild-and-wacky-slap-happy *tongue twisting* alliteration in her avatar title.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 13, 2006)

Swamptoad makes me wanna give everyone a group hug!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 13, 2006)

FL is interested in Renting My Space under my Profile Name.  

lol... that was good, when you asked about that one, FL

FL also makes me laugh


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

Moon holds her own in this crowd, and that's no small task!!!!!


----------



## Jes (Jan 13, 2006)

Jane sure knows how to hold a hot dog.


----------



## Jane (Jan 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Jane sure knows how to hold a hot dog.


And you ain't seen the half of it.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 13, 2006)

Jane,

Jes isn't feeling very happy today, she said this in another post.
Perhaps it has something to do with the date...

She wants to be held.

So do you mind if I hold Jes instead of holding my own for a while?

at least for today...

 

(Holds Jes... long enough so she's feeling fuzzy & warm, not a whole Allie)


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2006)

BBWMoon tried to cheer up Jes, her roommate moved out, and she has a totally gorgeous picture on her profile.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 14, 2006)

this guy ryan is from a fantastic state and has some rockin interests, as well.

aaron£


----------



## Ivy (Jan 14, 2006)

Aaron is not only totally gorgeous, has awesome style! And the best signature ever.

I'm almost postive that's your name.. If not, you can shoot me or something.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

Ivy has a beautiful name


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2006)

T'Rina is quite gorgeous. I love lots of the comic picture posts that she has posted! *hilarious* Her site is awesome. I love the pictures that go along with a song title and "lyrics included." I've visited her site for years and still do. She seems very nice and thoughtful!


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> T'Rina is quite gorgeous. I love lots of the comic picture posts that she has posted! *hilarious* Her site is awesome. I love the pictures that go along with a song title and "lyrics included." I've visited her site for years and still do. She seems very nice and thoughtful!




Swamp is one of those rare finds, an open and dedicated BBW Admirer.
He has a lot to say and so far all I have seen of it is thoughtful and well said.
Oh yeah and he has great taste in websites..


----------



## dragorat (Jan 14, 2006)

T'Rina is a sexy,loving,caring ,fun lady inside & out...:kiss2:


----------



## Jes (Jan 14, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Jane,
> 
> Jes isn't feeling very happy today, she said this in another post.
> Perhaps it has something to do with the date...
> ...



Awww, you were sweet. IT was such a black mood. Who knows the genesis of these things, sometimes, eh? But yeah, boys always figure in SOMEHOW, don't they?  haha


----------



## bigdog (Jan 14, 2006)

I really enjoy your posts Jes. You have a great sense of humor.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jan 14, 2006)

bigdog has been working in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina's destruction since tragedy struck. There were months he worked straight weeks with no time off. He put himself in many situations to help people, that most wouldn't. He is diligent in his course and they keep upgrading his position.

He would rather say, it's just his job... but he's top notch. Mississippi has been lucky to have a man like bigdog!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 14, 2006)

Yay! I got an easy one  Allie is amazingly beautiful, talented, intelligent and has an amazing spirit. I'm so glad to know her!


----------



## Jamgrrrl (Jan 15, 2006)

Joy is such a sweetie! She is *helpful, kind, smart, witty and fun*. Keep up the good work, girlie!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 15, 2006)

Jamgrrrl said:


> Joy is such a sweetie! She is *helpful, kind, smart, witty and fun*. Keep up the good work, girlie!



Jamgrrrl has VERY striking eyes and is beautiful! She also appears to be a smart fun lady!!


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Jan 15, 2006)

Aliena has a great smile and always has something interesting to say


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2006)

T'Rina / MsXXL is my new friend on MySpace and seems like she would be a very fun and interesting person to get to know in real life, rather than just on the internet.


----------



## Jes (Jan 15, 2006)

Ryan knows a lot about domestic architecture, which makes him uber interesting to me.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 15, 2006)

Jes is smart, sassy, hilarious and very hot! (check out her profile pic)


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 15, 2006)

Valentine BBW is always so cheerful, I love hearing what she has to say.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

BBWBetty is super cool! I love reading her posts. She's nice, smart, clever, witty, thoughtful, open-minded, and sooo much more. We both do our dishes by hand. *laugh* She's got some beautiful glamour shot pictures. I like her political topic of discussion posts also... and she loves humor and posting her her appreciation for humor. :bow:


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 16, 2006)

I absolutely love the survey threads that Swamptoad starts! (Do you know how long I've been waiting to get to post that?) And he's recently moved to the upper Midwest, so he'll get to learn all about our lovely winter weather.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 16, 2006)

BBW Betty said:


> I absolutely love the survey threads that Swamptoad starts! (Do you know how long I've been waiting to get to post that?) And he's recently moved to the upper Midwest, so he'll get to learn all about our lovely winter weather.



So true! *its sooo friggin cold in the north* and its expected to get even colder *YIKES* I am still learning how to adapt. 

thanks for the compliment, BBWBetty


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Swampy is one of the nicest people on here, with a great sense of humor. I love it when he joins in the escapades.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

Jane has a kindred spirit. She is fun, silly, and also a deep-thinker. She's a great contributer to this forum!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 10, 2006)

Swamptoad has an interesting homepage.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Heh Ryan has an awesome avatar of Spike from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 10, 2006)

FatAndProud posted a *hawt* naked picture of herself on Dimensions! Sweet! Plus she's fat and proud, what's not to like? :kiss2:


----------



## Jes (Feb 10, 2006)

Lilly has a very interesting look! (in the good way)


----------



## RedHead (Feb 10, 2006)

I love the way Jes' avatar looks..it reminds me of a sexy boxer getting ready to go all 18 rounds and kick some serious ass or make them laugh their ass off...depends on her mood!


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

RedHead is cool because (i think) she's from Alaska...That's pretty exotic.


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 10, 2006)

FatandProud is a cool nick. Cooler than Fuzzy, even.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 10, 2006)

Fuzzy, no one is cooler than you! And what about that Boteroesque Babe? Funny, snarky comments!


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 10, 2006)

Oi, I bet Jersey boy has a sexxxy "Joisey" accent


----------



## Ash (Feb 11, 2006)

FatAndProud is just gorgeous! I love that profile pic...Plus, she's from Michigan, and I'm from very northern Indiana. What's not to like?


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 11, 2006)

Ashley said:


> FatAndProud is just gorgeous! I love that profile pic...Plus, she's from Michigan, and I'm from very northern Indiana. What's not to like?



Michiana is only as beautiful as Ashley! (And Michiana is jealous.)


----------



## Ash (Feb 11, 2006)

^^^ Automatically cool cause he said Michiana.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 11, 2006)

I've never seen Ashley post anything that wasn't pleasant. She's never unnecessarily nasty.

She also has beautiful cheekbones and eyes.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2006)

Ashley is quite thoughtful and sweet!

TheSadeianLinguist ---> She's groovy and makes quite interesting posts!


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 11, 2006)

swamptoad...anyone who can have that name is awesome...because frogs are super cool.


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Feb 11, 2006)

FatAndProud said:


> swamptoad...anyone who can have that name is awesome...because frogs are super cool.



"FatAndProud" shouldn't be a screen name, it should be stitched in flags which we all carry and wave! I salute you, FatAndProud--cool name, cooler person.


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2006)

Jersey, on top of being one of my favorite tomatoes, seems particularly articulate and witty.


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 11, 2006)

Jes is the coolest for coordinating the Valentine cards--and the address written shows she has beautiful handwriting.


----------



## ripley (Feb 11, 2006)

BBW Betty is super cool. I bet if you met her in person she would set you at ease right away!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 11, 2006)

Ripster is one of the kindest and smartest cookies around, even if she does continuously whip my butt at literati. (Oh, and the only thing weird about her is her strange love of ice  )


----------



## Jes (Feb 11, 2006)

Rainy exhibits extreme grace.

(someone else post something about someone else, now. Not me. I just wanted to say something nice about the Rainster)


----------



## Waikikian (Feb 11, 2006)

Wasn't it nice of Jes to propose giving a chance for praise or acclaim to some other deserving person?


----------



## ripley (Feb 12, 2006)

rainyday said:


> (Oh, and the only thing weird about her is her strange love of ice  )


 
Crunching away at this very moment.  And you have kicked my butt at literati many a time, rainybow!

Jes is so funny, and smart, and pretty. Kind of intimidated, actually, lol.

I loved how Waikikian complimented Jes on her not wanting to be complimented.  Well done.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Rip is from Michigan. 'Nuff said


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 12, 2006)

Fat'n'Pround is also from Michigan.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 12, 2006)

Fuzzy posts the most kick-assinest food posts, lots of good recipes, is always super complimentary, is an involved poster and all around good egg!!

 (and no one needs to do me, I just wanted to post for Fuzzy)

**edit: d'oh!! just saw that Jes did that above, wasn't trying to copy... **


----------



## RedHead (Feb 12, 2006)

AnnMarie is got a beautiful "voice" on the internet. She also has a pretty hot home page!


----------



## Jes (Feb 12, 2006)

Redhead has a lot more to her than you'd realize at first glance (though she looks pretty good in that first glance, too)


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 12, 2006)

*Jes* knows her Dutch food! An obvious sign of good taste is that she also _likes_ it!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know much about you, but the avatar is cool, and the signature quote is funny.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 12, 2006)

Jon is a cutie.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Feb 13, 2006)

you have really pretty eyes...but dont freak out, i'm not hitting on you lol


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Feb 13, 2006)

Shelby takes a great picture.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 13, 2006)

Etobicoke is a class act, through and through.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Etobicoke is a class act, through and through.




Carrie is a charismatic, energetic, beautiful (inside and out), intelligent and a kind (to name a few) person. She carries a lot of qualities of people I like around me. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 14, 2006)

Aliena gives out good friendly advice ...and I am thinking that she is good at writing out something clever and quite beautifully imaginatively on-the-spot!

and 

she is a very kind and sweet person!  

She and I like vodka drinks, too.  
I've never had an appletini yet, though.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 14, 2006)

*Swamptoad* is fair and balanced, yet also very funny!


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 14, 2006)

FreeThinker thinks freely. that's awesome.


----------



## Red (Feb 14, 2006)

Has a pout that would out pout posh any day! 

Sexy:kiss2:


----------



## Michelle (Feb 20, 2006)

Has the most beautiful green eyes I've ever seen (see eye color thread).


----------



## Ryan (Feb 22, 2006)

Proof that Michelle is a nice person: CLICK HERE


----------



## coyote wild (Feb 22, 2006)

Ryan seems like a funny guy. 

He is employed by a Norweigan Pirate. I mean...that's comedy gold!

you see this guy? this is the guy. Ryan. Hell yeah.


----------

